# Pics of New Cook's Mountain MultiCam Recurve



## WildmanSC (Aug 14, 2007)

Below are a couple of pics of my new Cook's Mountain MultiCam Recurve Mr. Coursey is building for me.  The first pic the bow is in his shooting machine ready to be shot through his chrony.  The second pic the bow is setting on top of the chrony showing the speed of the arrow.  The bow's draw weight is 49#@28" and he shot a 450 gr arrow through the chrony with the bow drawn to 28" by his shooting machine.












Bill


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2007)

dang bill that puppy smoke's and looks good to

john


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 14, 2007)

*SSSSSSSSSSSmokes!*

John,

Yes, it does smoke.  I probably will slow it down a bit with an arrow in the 10 gr/pdf range, maybe a bit heavier.  I find I get a quieter and easier shooting bow in that weight range.  It looks like it is a gorgeous bow.  Especially when you consider he hasn't even applied the finish yet!

Bill


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 14, 2007)

What is the "multi cam" ?
I thought you posted on the wrong board there for a minute LOL
 Really though, what's that mean ?
It is certainly a quick bow, not to shabby look'n either.
Jerald


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2007)

jerald 
 bill can probably tell you better than i can, but bill stewart designed a limb he called muti-cam it looks like it has 2 bends in it. very neat looking and they were a real screamer in the day and it looks like cook's mtn. version will carry on the tradition. 

john


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 14, 2007)

*MultiCam Bow*

Jerald/John,

A picture will probably explain it much better than I could attempt to explain it.  Look at the profile of the limbs in the pic below, which came from Mr. Stewart's web site.  You can see various bends, or as Mr. Stewart termed it cam action bends, in the limbs.  Actually, the bends are much more noticeable when you are holding one of the limbs in your hands.  They look weird, but they shoot smooth and very fast.  Prior to the Adcock ACS, the Stewart MultiCam recurve was the fastest traditional bow Norb Mullaney had ever tested at 203.5 fps , or so, AMO, which is with the bow shot at 60#@30" with a 540 gr arrow.






I will be pasting profiles of the unstrung and strung limbs of the Cook's Mountain MultiCam recurve after I receive it, probably sometime next week.

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 15, 2007)

*Stewart MultiCam Bows*

If you look at the pic from Mr. Stewart's website, you will note 3 different length risers.  The longest riser, on the left, was for his MultiCam Longbow.  The 2 risers on the right were his 18" and 14" risers for his MultiCam Recurve.

He made 3 different lengths of limbs for the recurve.  The shortest set of limbs would yield a 56" bow on the 14" riser while the other two yielded a 58" and 60" bow, respectively.  On the 18" riser the limbs yielded 60", 62" and 64" bows, respectively.  According to an email I received rom Mr. Stewart, the fastest combination was the short limbs with the long riser.  Accordingly, the smoothest combination was the long limbs with the long riser.

Bill


----------

